

Civic hackers seek to find their feet in India - arnabdotorg
http://epaper.livemint.com/ArticleImage.aspx?article=03_01_2011_005_002&mode=1

======
arnabdotorg
Clickable:

<http://www.indiankanoon.com>

Hacker notes:

Search Engine built on Postgres:
[http://sushant354.blogspot.com/2009/01/indian-kanoon-road-
so...](http://sushant354.blogspot.com/2009/01/indian-kanoon-road-so-far-and-
road.html)

